# au secours mon G4 s'allume plus



## alumni (8 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous

les plombs ont visiblement sauté cette nuit chez moi. Tous appareils éteints...

Le G3 redémarre sans faire d'histoire, mais le G4 MDD 867, ne veut rien savoir.

J'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation en façade, il y a de la lumière mais dès que je relâche le bouton s'éteint.

J'ai trouvé une bonne  piste dans le thread suivant :  lien MacG 

La voici :

<blockquote><font class="small"> Macinside:</font><hr /> 

Re: Le G4 ne démarre plus ! [Re: huexley]
      #250205 - 15/11/2002 13:18 	 

attention voila bonne procédure a suivre :

-débranche l'ali
-ouvre la porte du G4
-débranche le ou les connecteurs blanc venant de l'alimentaion (au niveau du disque dur)
-appuis 30 secondes sans rélacher sur le bouton de reset situer a coté de la pile (parfois marque "reset PMU")
-puis rebranche les 2 connecteurs blanc puis l'alim et essais d'allumer

si tu n'enleve le ou les connecteurs blanc sa ne servira a rien  

[/QUOTE]

Mais je voudrais des petites précisions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 svp

1) Le connecteur d'alimentation c'est celui où il y a écrit P1 et pleins de fils de toutes les couleurs qui en sortent ? (je cherche dans mes  docs en ce moment...)
2) Le bouton reset (c'est celui de la carte mère non ?) il est où, il ressemble à quoi exactement ? Je regarde le plateau sous la pile je vois rien. Mais un peu plus près des connecteurs ATA 33, y a un petit truc avec écrit PMU reset. C'est ça ? J'appuie dessus avec le doigt ? Un crayon ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## jarville (8 Décembre 2003)

Pour faire un "reset", tu pourrais essayer de maintenir ton appui sur la touche d'alumage de ta machine jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'éteigne...  et ça prend un bout de temps (de 10 à 15 secondes).

Tu laisses la bête souffler une minute et tu recommences la procédure normale d'allumage qui devrait, cette fois, marcher au poil.

Good luck!


----------



## alumni (8 Décembre 2003)

merci mais je ne suis pas dans cette situation. Le G4 est éteint, il n'y a du jus qu'au niveau du bouton d'allumage.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon à moins que quelqu'un ne passe avant, je vais regarder directement dans mon pm, de mémoire je voudrais pas te dire de conneries.
Sinon tu peux appuyer avec le doigt sur le bouton reset de la carte mère oui.


----------



## alumni (8 Décembre 2003)

Ca ne marche pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai débranché le cable P1 (celui relié au connecteur blanc) et les cables qui relient les disques durs et même les graveurs, au plateau. Puis j'ai appuyé sur reset PMU.

Le symptôme persiste. Galère !

Que faire ? 

est-ce que plusieurs reset ca vaut la peine ?

Ca peut venir du câble d'alim externe ? Est-ce que je peux essayer de le remplacer par celui d'un G3 ou d'un imac ? (Ca a l'air semblable mais bon j'ai des doutes)


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas sorry, j'espère que quelqu'un de plus informé t'aidera.

Bon courage.


----------



## albin (8 Décembre 2003)

les plombs au sauté du a quoi à la fourdre, une surtension car peut étre tu as le fusible de l'alim qui est mort mais pour cela il faut démonté le bloc alim et l'ouvrir.
vérifie cela avant de la changé cela coute beaucoup moins cher.
a+


----------



## alumni (8 Décembre 2003)

salut, bonne idée en effet mais comme je dormais ben je sais pas trop.

Mais j'ai eu du bol ! Figurez-vous  que j'ai essayé l'alim externe du G4 pour démarrer le G3 : ok. Donc au moins je sais que l'alim marche.
Tant qu'à faire j'ai essayé l'alim externe du G3 sur le G4, petit éclair au branchement côté bécane (aïe sueur froide) et... démarrage impec.

Incroyable ! J'ai eu chaud aux fesses...

Bon il m'a fait une Kernel Panic à la première application ouverte. Je sens qu'il est fâché avec moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais faire un peu de ménage, et je croise les doigts que rien n'est foutu dans le disque.

MERCI à tous


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2003)

alumni a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai eu du bol ! Figurez-vous  que j'ai essayé l'alim externe du G4 pour démarrer le G3 : ok. Donc au moins je sais que l'alim marche.
> Tant qu'à faire j'ai essayé l'alim externe du G3 sur le G4, petit éclair au branchement côté bécane (aïe sueur froide) et... démarrage impec.



Vire cette alim. Elle va te poser des problèmes. Les alims d'UC sont on ne peut plus standard. Trouves en une autre saine. Celle-là semble avoir morflé.



			
				alumni a dit:
			
		

> Bon il m'a fait une Kernel Panic à la première application ouverte. Je sens qu'il est fâché avec moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, un bon petit démarrage en shift si tu es sous Jaguar, en fsck -y si tu est sous 10.1, et chais vraiment plus quoi si tu es sous 9, que ça te remette les fichiers en place...


----------



## philto (12 Décembre 2003)

J'ai eu récemment exactement le même problème et tout est rentré dans l'ordre en changeant la pile!!!


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2004)

Les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets.
J'ai dû intervenir en urgence ce matin pour cause de grosse panne de courant qui a fait sauter le disjoncteur qui alimente tous le réseau informatique.
Je relance tout mais mon G4 MDD ne s'allume pas.
Je fais la manip indiquée plus haut :

 <ul type="square">  [*]débranche le câble d'alimentation  
[*]débranche l'alim de la carte mère  
[*]appui long sur le "pmu reset"  
[*]Je rebranche tout et ça repart !  [/list] 

Merci les gars de macg !!!


----------

